# Neck surgery



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 4, 2016)

I got some bad news a few days ago. I have a cyst on my thyroid that needs to be removed. I feel like the universe is saying I just don't go through enough. I've been having some bullshit with my roommates, bullshit at my bullshit job, hope I don't get shoot by the cops, and trying to pull myself to go in all my micro ends, and NOW I have to let someone cut my neck open.

Is "overwhelmed the theme of anyone else's life, around here? ::blackeye::


----------



## spectacular (Oct 4, 2016)

i'm pregnant, alone, living outside, back problems and i don't know if i wanna keep the kid but will probably not, adoption. what a fuckmess. godspeed on that recovery from your neck surgery. been seeing a few memes regarding 2016 being a shit year.


----------



## autumn (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow that really sucks, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all of that. I've been in lots of situations where I feel like I'm loaded down by a mountain of bullshit and it blows. Just take it one day at a time, yeah?


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good news: I might not have to have surgery! They might be able to get rid of what's in my neck with a shoot, or drain it. I'm so relieved! 

I might have to continue to deal with shitty housemates because I can't afford too much more living directly in city limits. A part of me is ok with it, because I can take it as the universe telling me to move on and not be complacent. I'm sad, because I like Minneapolis, and I would be ok with staying here for a long time. I'm not going to deal with these house mates' bullshit, though.


----------

